# Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

All chamber works of Brahms has a distinkt charakter, its own marvelous beauty. What i like more, what I like less vay by my mood and other factors.

I only found two good versions of this sonata, both in one full length video

*Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Sonata, Op. 120, No. 1. Eric Abramovitz*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms - Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor Op. 120*

*Roy Park, clarinet
Benjamin Watkins, piano

Live recording session
Recital Hall, Indiana University Jacobs School of Music*

Another fine presentation by young talented students


----------

